# Redfish, Snook & Trout Slam Classic March 5



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fort DeSoto Redfish, Snook & Trout Slam Classic*
*Presented by Diablo Paddlesports *
*Captains Meeting Online March 2nd*
*March 5 Launch Kayaks Daylight Fort Desoto, Tierra Verde Florida*
*CPR Weigh In 3 PM at Billy's Stone Crab Restaurant*
*Awards Ceremony Following Weigh In*
*Over $7,500.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40.*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*
*Directions, maps, sponsor pages, rules on ClassicS website*


----------

